# Muscle knot in calf??



## ricebowls

I've had a knot in my left calf for the past 3.5 weeks (since the cyclocross season started) that doesn;t seem to want to leave. Anyone have some suggestions how to fix this? I've tried massage, heat, stretching making sure I'm hydrated. No idea what to do next. Still training with it but my hours are pretty light (Mon/Fri rest, 1 hour Tues/Wed/Thur Sun Race) and I only run once a week for 15 min. It does seem to get worse with out of the saddle sprints. Any help is appriciated.


----------



## rootberry

*Yikes!*

I had a buddy who had a knot like that in his forarm, he went to the doc and it was a cist. I'd go get that checked out.


----------



## physasst

*Get It Checked*



rootberry said:


> I had a buddy who had a knot like that in his forarm, he went to the doc and it was a cist. I'd go get that checked out.



Rootberry is right...it could be a cyst, however, this is unlikely if it is painful..My concerns would be the possibility of a DVT or blood clot, stress fracture of the tibia and or fibula, and of course more sinister causes..at any rate..get into to your doctor...SOON


----------



## ricebowls

thanks for the help guys if it doesn;t clear by early next week I'll go have it looked at.


----------



## dogmeat

*Or you could lower your seat 1mm*

I raised my seat 1mm before a hilly century, and develped a big ol' knot in my calf on a big climb. Never had THAT happen before! It took... 3 months to work itself out.

Or, it could be a tumor. If it is, can I have your bike? Sheesh. It's not a tumor!

'meat


----------



## Uprwstsdr

*Neoprene*

I have a tendency to get knots in my calves, feels like a golf ball in my leg. What works for me are neoprene sleeves. The combination of the heat and compression helps a lot.


----------



## maclover

*no kidding*

i also have a knot in my right calf. feels alot smaller than a golf ball. i think i'll have to have it checked out. i'd doubt that it's a cancer in the calf, cause that doesn't sound too common... but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ruger9

A painful "knot" in a calf muscle could very easily be an ADHESION or SPASM, which just needs trigger point therapy &/or massage to release it/break it up, both of which might be able to be done yourself. It's late (here), so rather than go into a long explanation of it, go here:

www.julstro.com

I have chronic "knots" in my calf, and have been "releasing" them for a couple of years now, and continuing training with no problems. The "pain" part of it is a spasm, trigger point therapy releases those. The UNpainful knots that are left after the spasms are released are adhesions; they require cross-friction massage to break up (painful in itself.) Julie (Julstro) has both ebooks & print books that have been very helpful to me over the years. I highly recommend you check the website out.


----------

